# Auto to Manual Swap Day. Looking for some help



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

I am planning the day of my swap for saturday, Sept 25th. Anyone who can and wants to help is definately appreciated. If you can and want to join in just post and let me know

Mitch


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

bumpity bump


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sentra97gxe said:


> bumpity bump


Always start by looking through back issues of NPM..you'll be surprised what you can find.

This is just one..


http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september03/trans_swap/


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

myoung said:


> Always start by looking through back issues of NPM..you'll be surprised what you can find.
> 
> This is just one..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip Mike. I'm working on getting all the notes together that I'll need and that's definately on the list. And I will be sure to search through the rest to see what I can find.

Mitch


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sentra97gxe said:


> Thanks for the tip Mike. I'm working on getting all the notes together that I'll need and that's definately on the list. And I will be sure to search through the rest to see what I can find.
> 
> Mitch


no prob.. glad it helped... good luck!


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Anybody? So far It's Steve(psulemon), Greg(Vector03), Matt(friend from MD), and my best friend Justin. Anyone how can help would be much appreciated. I'm hoping we can maybe make some record timing and then hang out some and chill.

Mitch


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

put it together in pieces... put the linkage together... get the mounts together... and get all the tools together before you put a wrench on the car.

drill the holes in the firewall by dropping the steering column and moving it out of the way... you don't need a right angle drill.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

James said:


> put it together in pieces... put the linkage together... get the mounts together... and get all the tools together before you put a wrench on the car.
> 
> drill the holes in the firewall by dropping the steering column and moving it out of the way... you don't need a right angle drill.


So are you saying put everything in place loosely first and then starting tightening everything up?

Mitch


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

No the swap is basically a clutch job. If you plan it well enough you can do it in a day, I did it in a total of 15-17 hours... (had AznVirus help me with wiring).


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

James said:


> No the swap is basically a clutch job. If you plan it well enough you can do it in a day, I did it in a total of 15-17 hours... (had AznVirus help me with wiring).


stop giving me confidence in doing this !!

hahah j/k .. man i need money :thumbup:


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

James said:


> No the swap is basically a clutch job. If you plan it well enough you can do it in a day, I did it in a total of 15-17 hours... (had AznVirus help me with wiring).


Ok. So more or less just put some of it together outside of the car before the day I do the sway sort of as practice. Cool. Thanks for the idea

Mitch


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Update: I have 2 friends coming into town that weekend Mitch. My friend Mike and Chris (BlackGaySex....formerly BlankGazeX hahaha).

Still plan on coming up to help and this time we WILL be bringing adult beverages. :thumbup:


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Tell yah what: You buy me some chicken (bones in it Duh) and BBQ sauce and corn on cob and provide all cooking shit, I will be cook bitch provided my damn car gets here.....Hanover is near hagerstown which is near Martinsburg? is that right or am i on drugs again?


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok so far here is who I have as being in. 

Greg(Vector03)+ his friends
Steve(psulemon)
Justin(my best friend)
Matt(a local friend of mine)

SkylineR33gts--did you want in? Wasn't completely sure from your post. And I was gonna order pizzas from Pizza Hut for everyone so the food is covered. Also, to those of you who are coming or want to come to help just give me a heads up of toppings for the pizza's. I ain't in a rush cuz still have almost 2 months but just getting it out of the way before I forget

Mitch


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

i was thinkin august but as long as i dont work i will be there for moral support......lol, i got nothin better to do, But i will letcha know for sure


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> i was thinkin august but as long as i dont work i will be there for moral support......lol, i got nothin better to do, But i will letcha know for sure


Alrighty. Keep me informed.

Mitch


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Question: Do you think we'll be able to pull this off in 1 day?


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

with me overwatching......sure


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

vector03 said:


> Question: Do you think we'll be able to pull this off in 1 day?


yes.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

vector03 said:


> Question: Do you think we'll be able to pull this off in 1 day?


Well lets see, we have Matt who works in a garage and has done numerous motor swaps, you- better than most when it comes to cars, Steve-has same motor with the manual tranny and is well educated in cars, and best of all "ME". lol. But yeah, shouldn't be too hard considering we have a group that is good with cars. There is a guy in Greensburg,pa who has done the auto to manaul swap and I might drop him a pm and see if he'd be up to helping. The more knowledge the better.

Mitch


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Well change of plans. My car isn't going anywhere for a while and here is the link to the page in OT where I posted what happened. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=65727&page=1 It's gonna be a gradual thing. I'm gonna take my time with it and occasionly gets some people together and do some stuff on it. I've decided to let my car sit til I get my whole license issue straightened out. So if I'm not gonna be driving it for a while there is no need to get a manual tranny in asap so I will get everything I wanted to eventually do with the tranny all at once which includes- jdm tranny, lsd, JWT stage one clutch, JWT flywheel, JWT reprogrammed ecu, and maybe even a UR pulley. But anyways, the plans have changed but the day is not cancelled. Steve has some stuff he wants to do with his car so basically we would be working on his car instead of mine. It will still be at my place. I will be starting a new thread for the new plans.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

yes, the news sux, if you read the thread you will see what also happened to me on that day, fuck you pa cops even though i am friends with a lot of them... so heres whats goin on... i just found a good link in Liuspeeds post in the ga16 section bout tensioners. so we might be able to do the lower tensioner, thank god. other than that, i want to flush the radiator and drain my tranny and put in MOTUL.... this will be held the same day and hopefully we will be able to get some burgers and dogs and work on cars and have a bbq..


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

hey how far are you from pitsburgh? if not too far my friends and i would be willing to give a hand


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pittsburgh or altoona..


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

pittsburgh is dirty, that is where i almost shat myself....i was in the evo and ran over a glass bottle and WOW i was like CRAP ASS.....i am like 186-187 miles away from home and NOOOO this aint happenin (nothin happened-thank god)


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

regardless of where he lives, he could be a good asset in helpin us.. mitch is out bye gettysburg, so mapquest it from pittsburg, altoona, you are like 2 hours...


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Alright, news update. The swap may still happen. My boss and a few of my co-workers told me that what happened ain't right and that I should talk to a lawyer which I will tonight. Mainly cuz he had no right to impound my car and I don't have a citation, paper work, or any record of it. I also checked and found that the cop pulled me over about 1-2 miles outside of his jurisdiction(yeah I know I probably spelled it wrong). So right now everything is up in the air. That cop is going down.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

my mechanic is taking care of my situation, the shitty exhaust and tint is stayin on the car.. he is stating that i had the exhaust on the car when i bought it and its factory tint.. so FU state cop...


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Well, update on my situation. Just got back from a place called "Runkles". They are connected to PENNDOT online and checked my insurance card and restored my license right there. Even printed out a camera card so I can renew my license. Costed me $57. Not bad. So for now I am legal to drive however not sure about what's gonna come of what happened saturday but I will let the attorney I know deal with that part. As of now the swap is still on.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

since he didn't follow correct proceedure, write you a ticket and was out of jurisdiction, you could collect some punative damages.. which includes having to find a ride to work, pay for your lawyer and interest... check that out.. its always good to fight back when they are assholes..


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

pittsburgh


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> since he didn't follow correct proceedure, write you a ticket and was out of jurisdiction, you could collect some punative damages.. which includes having to find a ride to work, pay for your lawyer and interest... check that out.. its always good to fight back when they are assholes..


Yup. He fucked with the wrong street racer. Now I'm gonna drive to work today and hope he pulls me over thinking my license is suspended and I will shove it down his throat that it aint and get his name to report him.

Mitch


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

usually their name is on the ticket? If cant read take it in and someone will tell you; i did this all 5 of the times I got tickets. If you are at fault take the ticket in to the one that issued you and see if they will lower it to a non-point thingy. I also did this on all 5 of my tickets. As long as the cops make money they dont give two shits on how it affects anyone.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sentra97gxe said:


> Yup. He fucked with the wrong street racer. Now I'm gonna drive to work today and hope he pulls me over thinking my license is suspended and I will shove it down his throat that it aint and get his name to report him.
> 
> Mitch


hahhahah, street racer right... so yea we need to do my lower tensioner to.. that bitch is almost gone.... 




joeyxryan said:


> pittsburgh


thats bout 3 hours prolly, mapquest it to gettysburg


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> usually their name is on the ticket? If cant read take it in and someone will tell you; i did this all 5 of the times I got tickets. If you are at fault take the ticket in to the one that issued you and see if they will lower it to a non-point thingy. I also did this on all 5 of my tickets. As long as the cops make money they dont give two shits on how it affects anyone.


One prob with that. He never gave me a citation or anything. He just said that he has to file a citation with PENNDOT. 

Mitch


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

no idea what that means, must be diff process up in the PA


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

SkylineR33gts said:


> no idea what that means, must be diff process up in the PA


it means the officer didn't do his job...


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> it means the officer didn't do his job...


Yup. And that means that Mr. Officer is going down.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ok guys, im gonna start a new thread for the lower tensioner repair date, we are gonna do it saturday sept th.. maybe also have like a little bbq


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> ok guys, im gonna start a new thread for the lower tensioner repair date, we are gonna do it saturday sept th.. maybe also have like a little bbq


Um Steve what date is the th? lol. Had to pick on the. Anyways for everyone out there its the 4th.

Mitch


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

sentra97gxe said:


> Um Steve what date is the th? lol. Had to pick on the. Anyways for everyone out there its the 4th.
> 
> Mitch



Uhhhh......correct me if I'm wrong Mitch but wasn't it the 24th???


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

vector03 said:


> Uhhhh......correct me if I'm wrong Mitch but isn't it the 24th???


Nope. Steve and I are working on his car on the 4th. From what he's told me his lower tensioner is in major need or replacement. My swap day is still scheduled for the 24th but is up in the air right now. I'll keep y'all posted on that

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

here, check this out guys, sorr, shitty title.... had to do it quickly at work

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=66118


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Got it.....sorry but I can't make it the 4th. I'll be up in Buffalo.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

its cool, we understand its labor day, but my tensioner is beat like club mofo


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ok, so heres what is going on for the 25th... mitch has decided to hold off on his car because he wants to do it right and get all the aftermarket stuff that he wants.. so heres the agenda..

we are prolly gonna pull the motor to make things easier.. we are changin out the lower tensioner.. we have to drain almost all the fluids and redo them..mitch and i will have a list of what needs to be done to finish up this project.. we are also gonna see if we could get some burgers and stuff and bbq some stuff up...


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> ok, so heres what is going on for the 24th... mitch has decided to hold off on his car because he wants to do it right and get all the aftermarket stuff that he wants.. so heres the agenda..
> 
> we are prolly gonna pull the motor to make things easier.. we are changin out the lower tensioner.. we have to drain almost all the fluids and redo them..mitch and i will have a list of what needs to be done to finish up this project.. we are also gonna see if we could get some burgers and stuff and bbq some stuff up...


Just found an error of mine and Steve's. It's the 25th not the 24th. Was looking at a calendar and realize the 24th is friday not saturday. Currently I'm hunting around for a place to rent an engine lift to make it easier. I'm also gonna check with Jerry the head mechanic at the local Nissan dealership for some info. So now ya can mark your calendars for the 25th not the 24th.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the sad part is i knew that but it never registered.. the meet will be that saturday, i might be there early to allow cooling of the car and preparation of everything.. any question you can PM me or contact me at psulemon27... i am always on, leave an IM..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i guess we would get a list together... so i guess here role call.. whos coming..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sentra97gxe said:


> Just found an error of mine and Steve's. It's the 25th not the 24th. Was looking at a calendar and realize the 24th is friday not saturday. Currently I'm hunting around for a place to rent an engine lift to make it easier. I'm also gonna check with Jerry the head mechanic at the local Nissan dealership for some info. So now ya can mark your calendars for the 25th not the 24th.
> 
> Mitch


you don't need a lift, it won't make it any easier. just have two large jackstands on hand.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

is that referred to the tranny swap or the lower tensioner, we are gonna hold off on the swap and do my lower tensioner.. he wants to save so he can get a good clutch, flywheel and lsd for the manuel tranny.... i was told a cherry picker will make changing the lower tensioner a lot easier


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sorry, in reference to the swap although i don't see why you a jack on the bottom would not do as well as a cherry picker on top.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i was just told its a lot easier and less stressful to pull the motor to change the tensioner..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

roll call.. whos coming


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'll probably be there with 2 friends in from outta town. One of which is BlankGazeX (chris)


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sweet.. the more the better.. mitch and i made a list of what we need to do this job.. seems i just the rtv grey for the oil pan and front seal.... the lower tensioner, thermostat.. some tools.. i will have my never valve cover and gaskter but im pissed because a fan fell out the window today and fell on the vc so its a little scratched.... we will prolly get some burgers and dogs... does anyone have a preference on any NON alcoholic beverages.. 


Coming
Steve(psulemon)
Mitch(sentra97gxe)
justin(mitchs friend)
Matt(his mechanic)
Greg w/ chris and other friend

maybe
skyliner33gts


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah we're a wealth of misinformation


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^lmao


----------



## nemui_panda (Aug 22, 2004)

I wouldn't mind showing up to offer moral support.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

go right ahead, we are always up to meet more people


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

bump for getting close to the date


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Alright, getting close so anyone who hasn't stepped up and would like to join in on the fun speak up. I will make a role call 2 weeks before the date.

Mitch


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok, if you see this Steve I'm leaving you in charge of straightening everything out for the meet as I will rarely be online anymore. This morning my pc bit the dust so I'm currently on my best friend's pc. Basically I will be on every once in a while but not much. Anyways, my cell # is 717-465-0998. Anyone got any Q's just give me a ring.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pretty much guys, i just need to know for sure who is coming.. so either send me a PM or just leave your name down and i will include you..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sentra97gxe said:


> Just found an error of mine and Steve's. It's the 25th not the 24th. Was looking at a calendar and realize the 24th is friday not saturday. Currently I'm hunting around for a place to rent an engine lift to make it easier. I'm also gonna check with Jerry the head mechanic at the local Nissan dealership for some info. So now ya can mark your calendars for the 25th not the 24th.
> 
> Mitch


hey whats up lemon invited me i may come too just to learn how to do it cuz this is a deffinate upgrade im gona do sooner or later but about the lift ask the new uti school in exton if u could rent theres i will be going there this year (sometime before march) and i know they have one i have no idea if they will let u use it but its worth a try


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> hey whats up lemon invited me i may come too just to learn how to do it cuz this is a deffinate upgrade im gona do sooner or later but about the lift ask the new uti school in exton if u could rent theres i will be going there this year (sometime before march) and i know they have one i have no idea if they will let u use it but its worth a try


Actually the swap has been cancelled and replaced by some work for Steve's car. Check the past few pages to see it. Same day and time just different agenda. 

Mitch


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sentra97gxe said:


> Actually the swap has been cancelled and replaced by some work for Steve's car. Check the past few pages to see it. Same day and time just different agenda.
> 
> Mitch


oh well what is it you guys are doin?.............im not doin anything so i may still come but like i said i probly wont be any help except for the fix a car for dummys book that my parents got me for xmas lol


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> oh well what is it you guys are doin?.............im not doin anything so i may still come but like i said i probly wont be any help except for the fix a car for dummys book that my parents got me for xmas lol


Well we are gonna flush his coolant system, change tranny fluid, replace lower timing chain tensioner, and some other stuff that I can't think of off hand. If ya wanna join you are more than welcomed to. Being a help isn't a requirement. If ya can help great if not ya can watch and learn some stuff. 

On a second note, it's Roll Call Time. Ofcourse this coming saturday is the day. So anyone interested who has yet to express interest needs to make it known. If anyone is not sure of how to get to my place just either email me at [email protected], catch me on aim(kickasssentra), or give me a ring at 717-465-0998. That's my cell phone number and I will make sure I keep it close by on saturday morning for anyone who gets lost or anything. Also, I will supply some beer for those who want(I'm not a beer drinker), but you all need to let me know which to get cuz I don't know beer very well.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

mitch, just checking really quickly, am i coming down friday so we can get everything prepped for the next day, i still have to see if i can get some Motul, i haven't been able to find any online yet.. and i am callin monday for all the seals and sealant... just keep my posted..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

acually i think i need to go see my sis on friday and sat at her school i got some jack that needs to be disposed of :thumbup: so i dont think ill be comin but thanks anyother time let me know what yall up to maybe ill come


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ok... he is the breakdown, we are changin the lower tensioner, flushing the radiator and draining the tranny... i was told i dont need a pulley puller so its cool.. and the only thing i need is the rtv grey stuff... and we are prolly going to bbq some food..


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> mitch, just checking really quickly, am i coming down friday so we can get everything prepped for the next day, i still have to see if i can get some Motul, i haven't been able to find any online yet.. and i am callin monday for all the seals and sealant... just keep my posted..


Yes Steve, I got permission for you to come down friday night. I will check about getting the stuff you mentioned today over the phone.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

mitch, you are the man.. this shit is gonna be hotness...


----------

